
The blasphemy case against Bret Weinstein, and its four lessons for professors - jseliger
http://heterodoxacademy.org/2017/05/27/this-weeks-witch-hunt/
======
qubex
Viewing this from the far remove of (southern) Western Europe, I am constantly
amazed by these kinds of reports of emotionally charged political correctness
interacting with rising polarisation (in this case, apparently racially
based). Some might argue that's my White Privilege speaking.

